# Lost Bird`s



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all, in the last 4 days ive lost 5 bird`s, we had very clear sky`s this weekend and on saturday let the bird`s out and they went very high and 2 never came back. Then on sunday the same thing again 2 never came back, then monday the tiplers i fly were out having a good fly looked up in the sky the 2 where very high went in the house for 2 min`s came back out and one of them was almost down the other not been seen at all, i think the hawk took the second one. A ll the bird`s i lost have been flying from my pen for 8 month`s, im wondering what happened to them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mini paul said:


> Hi all, in the last 4 days ive lost 5 bird`s, we had very clear sky`s this weekend and on saturday let the bird`s out and they went very high and 2 never came back. Then on sunday the same thing again 2 never came back, then monday the tiplers i fly were out having a good fly looked up in the sky the 2 where very high went in the house for 2 min`s came back out and one of them was almost down the other not been seen at all, i think the hawk took the second one. A ll the bird`s i lost have been flying from my pen for 8 month`s, im wondering what happened to them


Hard to say. These guys can do strange things sometimes that we just can't explain. Two years ago, I moved two young birds into my OB loft. They had both flown 4 races each in YB's. The first time out of the OB loft, they flew straight over the house and I've never seen them again. Go figure. Yours still might show up......some of them anyway. I sure hope they do.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've never dealt with high flyers and have no idea.

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

That's awful news Paul, can't say what could have happened to them but I'm hoping they're safe and will return home soon.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

still no pigeons, they not returned yet


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear your birds are still missing. Don't give up though. They can show up weeks later and even months sometimes. I've had it happen more than once.
I may be joining you in "crying the blues" in the not to distant future. Can't seem to get a break here with the weather so I can get my first round out. It's either raining, snowing, sleeting or the wind is blowing like crazy every day. On the GOOD days, I've got somewhere to go or something to do and can't let them out. So........time keeps passing, they keep getting older and I keep getting more scared of their first time out.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Best of luck to your birds and I hope they return soon.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Really sorry to read about your lost birds. I was enjoying your new pictures. I do hope you see them again.

Do you put any bands on them to identify them? I don't suppose my new white patient, with a black tail is from your way. It has two blue tags on it's legs.

Janet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your birds, that does sound rather strange pattern.

Perhaps you should keep them in if a hawk is nearby and knows when you are going to release them. You might try releasing them at a different time.

Don't give up hope, they can come home sometimes a week or more later. Shake your feed can or whatever you noise you make to bring them inside.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope your birds come back soon, Paul, safe and sound.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*'Percy' a racing pigeon from that took 11 years to return from a*

Cross-posting from Pigeonbasics. com:
World's Slowest Pigeon?... 
Author: NewsDesk Title: World's Slowest Pigeon? 
Date: 2008-02-09 12:25:32 Uploaded by: News Desk 

A recent google search turned up the story of 'Percy' a racing pigeon from Melbourne, Australia that took 11 years to return from a race (1960 - 1971).

We wondered if anyone has a similar weird and wacky story to tell? We've started a topic in the Pigeonbasics Forum to hear your stories!

Link to our topic on the forum: http://www.pigeonbasics.com/forum/blah/m-1202559872/
Link to the poem about 'Percy' by Rupert McCall: http://www.gotpoetry.com/Poems/l_op=ratepoems/lid=23574.html

Hope yours come home much, much sooner!!


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

So sorry about your birds. Will keep my fingers crossed that they decide "There's no place like home."


----------

